# Mitfahrgelegenheiten zur Gamescom 2009



## Wannseesprinter (11. August 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich eine kleine Mitfahrzentrale für Mitglieder des Forums eröffnen, die immer noch keinen goldenen Weg nach Köln zur Gamescom 2009 gefunden haben oder schlichtweg und einfach günstig nach Köln und zurück kommen möchten.

Ich wohne in Bottrop, in der Nähe von Oberhausen, Gladbeck, Essen und Gelsenkirchen und hätte voraussichtlich noch 2 Sitzplätze in meinem bescheidenen Automobil frei. Es kann sich noch kurzfristig ändern, aber aktuell ist der Stand, dass die beiden Plätze unbelegt sind. Fahren würde ich Freitag, eher wahrscheinlich aber Samstag. Das Ende, also die Abfahrt können wir noch klären.


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

also ich such noch wie gesagt von bayreuth eine mfg nach kölle an welchem tag ist mir egal.


----------



## Webstyler (13. August 2009)

Wollte mich auch mal melden fahre ebenfalls zur Gamescom und komme aus Holzminden im Weserbergland. 

Freie Plätze 2
ReiseTag: 23.8.09

Ich fahre über Höxter, Paderborn fahre dort dann dort auf die Autobahn.

Gebt es selber im Routenplaner ein ich habe den hier benutzt von Michelin.

Werde aber ein Navi benutzten, kann wenn ihr nicht all zu weit von der Strecke wohnt euch abholen und für nen obulus ( Spritkostenbeteilung ) mitnehmen. Wir fahren in Holzminden um ca. 4:30 los und wollen um 9 Uhr dann gleich rein, auf den Weg dahin machen wir ne Snackpause und wollen frühstücken.

Also wer möchte der soll sich am besten hier im Forum melden.


----------



## darkfabel (15. August 2009)

Also Ich fahre zur Gamescom mit Webstyler .

Wer noch mit fahren will haben immer noch 2 plätze frei und noch keine Tickets hatt kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/65692-v-2-tickets-fuer-die-gamescom-2009-koeln.html


----------



## Nocci (18. August 2009)

Ich fahre am Samstag in der früh irgendwann, Villingen(Schwarzwald) -> Freiburg -> Köln

3 Plätze frei, bei Interesse PM oder sowas


----------



## ole88 (17. August 2010)

ich fahre über bayreuth bamberg schweinfurt würzburg frankfurt köln wer interesse hat einfach melden datum weiß ich nich wohl eher freitag oder samstag
platz bis jetzt für 3-4 personen


----------



## zcei (17. August 2010)

Öhm irgendwie im falschen Unterforum gelandet oder?


----------

